#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Letters are locked and I can't type anythting in word 2007

## joe41

Hi friends,

I m facing problem with my Word 2007 I open my office word 2007 and all of my options are disable and I can't type anything on the page. Can you help?
Is this due to virus or ant other problem?

Thanks

----------


## ExlGuru

Just check whether you have installed the complete version or trial version.Bcoz if you are using trial version and the date expires then you are not able to write any word on it.

ExlGuru

----------

